# Looking for Cast Bullets



## shooter43 (Jul 27, 2007)

Looking for a place to buy cast bullets within reasonable driving distance of Massillon. I know of all the local stores Gander mtn. Kames etc. but I'm looking for something like National Bullet that used to be near Cleveland or a local guy that makes them to sell. Thanks for any info.

shooter43


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

what size cast bullets are you looking for ?


----------



## shooter43 (Jul 27, 2007)

CKeith&Co these are the calibers I load lead for & prefer not to mess with gas checks.

45 Cal - 200 gr
44 Cal - 215 & 240 gr
38 Cal - 158 gr
9mm - 115 or 125 gr

Right now looking for 9mm bullets. Appreciate any suggestions you have.

shooter43


----------



## shooter43 (Jul 27, 2007)

CKeith&Co, Should have mentioned I also prefer SWC for bullet shape.

shooter43


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I have about 50 158 gr SWC and all I have in 9MM is 128 grain. I have lots or 45 250gr SWC but those have gas checks


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been using Mike at MasterCast for years. Great product and pricing:

http://www.mastercast.net/ftp.mastercast.net/Welcome.html


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Fin fur and feather ( well at least I know all three words are in their name) carries bulk cast bullets in canton

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

RushCreekAngler said:


> Fin fur and feather ( well at least I know all three words are in their name) carries bulk cast bullets in canton


Quality Cast makes the lead bullets for all the FFF stores. He is located in Mogadore, OH and sells from his home, or will ship. Great guy and good prices.
PRICE LIST HERE


----------



## shooter43 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for all the contact information. Once all the holiday doings settle down I'll be making contact with these guys & I'll have to check out FFF too.

shooter43


----------

